# Just an update on Gemma



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

After tons of vet visits and serious bills, we pretty much have no clear results as to what causes Gemma's skin issues. Fungal and mite tests came back negative. The blood testing only revealed she has a minor allergy to dust mites, which is the culprit I originally suspected. So far food testing hasn't demonstrated any significant results. I think it's just environmental allergies exacerbated by diet and other factors.

She became really ill while I was feeding her the single protein homemade moose diet and we had to take her to the vet again for an emergency visit because she was having diarrhea, vomiting, and screaming in stomach pain one night.  I was so terrified. After some stressful xrays, tests, and administered fluids, they diagnosed it as gastritis likely induced by the new diet, so she had to have some liquid formula food for a week until her stomach calmed down. After that I wasn't messing around with trialing homemade single protein diets anymore, so we put her on the Royal Canin hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein diet for the food allergy trial. I really didn't want to, but I didn't know what to do otherwise and didn't want to risk her well-being again.

I left her on the RC for almost 10 weeks just to make sure the trial would be fully effective, and her fur that had fallen out on her back grew back, but she was still getting itchy red sores and hot spots on her chest and tummy. I guess the allergies are not entirely, if at all, food related. Now she is back on Acana Grasslands kibble. It's been almost 2 weeks on it and there's been no sign of increased allergies since switching off the hypoallergenic food. Next I'll be trialing her with adding beef to her diet, then her deer antler. Other than that, there wasn't much else in her diet that could have been causing an allergy, except for the occasional piece of cheese. I'll trial that too.

If she shows no signs of allergic reaction to the beef, antler, or cheese, we'll just have to assume it's environmental and have to trial with different foods and remedies to see what helps her. She's been getting coconut oil rubbed into her skin and fur and it really does work wonders on her hot spots. She itches significantly less since I started doing this.

I just wanted to let you guys know how she's doing. :daisy: If anyone has other tips for what I can do for her itchies, please feel free to suggest them. I'm happy that she's at least doing much better now and she's getting very excited for summer.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for updating, it is always nice to hear how sweet Gemma is doing.
My lot are also sensitive to dust mites, we notice them scratching more after they have been allowed in human beds. Maybe try banning her from your bed (I know :O) and keeping her beds and toys frequently washed to see if it helps.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Thanks for updating, it is always nice to hear how sweet Gemma is doing.
> My lot are also sensitive to dust mites, we notice them scratching more after they have been allowed in human beds. Maybe try banning her from your bed (I know :O) and keeping her beds and toys frequently washed to see if it helps.


Oh dear, I don't know if I'd be able to ban her from our bed, lol. I do wash her bed and toys and our bedding at least once a week. But if all else fails, maybe it's worth a shot.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad she is doing better and WE NEED A PHOTO!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I vacuum the mattress, and spray with insecticide, but I think mattresses and duvets are the worst things for harboring dust mites. It is definitely easier to wash dog beds lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

3 SuperFoods To Give Your Dog Allergy Relief - Dogs Naturally Magazine

It’s easy to understand why food matters when you’re contemplating the cause of vomiting, diarrhea, inflammatory bowel disease or gastrointestinal cancer. But food can often be an important form of medicine for many conditions, and it can help with one of the most common health issues – allergies.

Controlling Your Dog’s Allergies Naturally

The good news is there are some whole foods you can give your dog that will help prevent allergies or, if he does become allergic, minimize or relieve his symptoms.

The superfoods below are three that I’ve found to be effective in my practice.

Sprouted Seeds

One factor that can allow allergies to develop is leaky gut syndrome. The intestines play an important role in the body’s immune defense. The gastrointestinal wall contains mucosal barriers that protect against allergens. If your dog has a history of antibiotic treatment or viral infection, these barriers become more porous, allowing potential allergens to penetrate and enter the bloodstream. In a normal gut, there’s a balance between good and bad bacteria that helps preserve the integrity of this mucosal barrier. Fortunately, feeding the good bacteria with prebiotics or replenishing them with probiotics can help repair the holes in the gut lining.

This means you can protect your dog against allergies by providing him with a prebiotic/ probiotic super food. My favorite of these for a carnivore is sprouted seeds.

Eastern thought metaphorically and beautifully describes a seed and its germination as containing Birth Essence, or Jing, and its sprouting from earth and growing towards the sky as an intrinsically Yang movement. The Yin earth contains seed of Yang.

Sprouted seeds contain highly bio-available vitamins, minerals, enzymes and probiotics that will support a dog’s healthy gut flora. The nutritional value of sprouted seeds is far greater than that of the unsprouted seed and the nutrients are more easily absorbed by the body.

Carnivores forage, and I believe they intuitively know the value in searching for and consuming the amazing nutrition which abounds inside freshly sprouting seeds. How often do we wonder why dogs eat grass and whether there is a dietary deficiency that eating grass fulfills? As it turns out, the nutrients in sprouted seeds contribute to a protective gut barrier. They are not laboratory derived, but rather come from nature; they’re the very probiotics and prebiotics that a dog would consume in nature to feed his own individual gut bacteria.

Nettle

An herbalist can procure the stinging nettle (Urtica dioica) wearing gloves and long pants and then prepare a safe and useful dried herb or extract which we can use for ourselves or our pets. Cooled nettle leaf tea can be used as a coat or even eye rinse for itchy skin or itchy eyes. Dogs will often eat the fresh, young plants as well.

In Western herbal medicine terms, nettle has alterative and detoxicant (depurative) actions. In the popular text Herbs for Pets, Gregory Tilford and Mary Wulff explain that nettles’ effectiveness against allergies may be due to their histamine content. They suggest that the effect is similar to the “like cures like” concept in homeopathy: the plant stimulates the body to protect itself from an attack of allergens.

Nettle can also be useful in Oriental diagnostic patterns of “wind-damp” invading the skin and causing skin eruptions (eczema). The anti-allergy impact of nettle may be also be due to its Quercetin content. Quercetin is a flavonoid; flavonoids are plant constituents , some of which can inhibit IgE-induced histamine release.

Licorice

In Eastern herbal formulations licorice (Glycyrrhiza glabra L.) is a harmonizer. It has been utilized by the Chinese and Ayurvedic formulators for allergy patients for thousands of years. In traditional Chinese medicine (TCM), licorice tonifies the spleen, benefits the Qi, moistens the lung, stops coughing, clears heat, detoxifies Fire Poison (boils, sore throat) and soothes spasms. A study of one licorice constituent, glycyrrhizic acid, showed that it has an antitussive effect similar to codeine.

In Western herbal medicine it is not only a useful herb, but also makes the entire extract more palatable, especially for dogs. In fact, although it is not candy, licorice herb alone is quite delicious!

Licorice can also relieve inflammation in the upper digestive tract, increase the anti-inflammatory effect of glucocorticoids and helps eliminate mucus from the respiratory tract. Just what the doctor ordered for dog or human allergy sufferers!

Double benefit: Nettle/Licorice combination

A 50:50 blend of nettle and licorice extract has been used with success repeatedly in my practice for allergic dogs. Each extract can be alcohol or glycerin based. If one or both is glycerin, this will increase palatability dramatically. If one is an alcohol extract from a reputable herbal company, this increases the efficacy tremendously. If your herbs don’t work, consider a different manufacturer.

We recommend that you use this herbal blend for five days on and two days off. This not only gives the tummy a break from the herbs, but it allows a pet parent to ascertain efficacy. Does your dog itch and scratch just as much during the days on as he does on the days off?

Brands I’ve used successfully are Standard Process Mediherb, Natural Path and Animal Apawthecary.

For me, the efficacy of allergy management relies on my understanding, belief, intent and good product selection. I’m pleased when East meets West in my mind. This allows me to be a safe and effective holistic practitioner and pet parent!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Aromatherapy Allergy Relief For Itchy Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine

For most people, spring is a time for breaking free from the cold winter weather and cabin fever of being inside too long without a daily dose of fresh air and sunshine. But for many people and pets, spring and summer also bring seasonal allergies.

Seasonal allergies are often instigated from a “sniff and scratch” response. Just a simple walk outside, a hike in the woods or a stint in your garden can lead to an instant bombardment by pollens and airborne particles. You may find yourself scratching or rubbing your face, nose, scalp and arms and legs (if exposed), or you may start to cough and sneeze or your eyes begin to itch. The same holds true for our animal friends, and if outside for longer periods of time, their exposure to pollens and other allergens is extended, and pollens cling to their skin and fur.

We’ve all seen a cat, dog or even a horse roll in the grass. They can’t wait to take that first post-winter roll in the grass to scratch their body and then shake off any excess tension. When watching this natural activity of rolling back and forth, back and forth, you can see the sheer pleasure it brings them. Yet, if your animal friend also suffers from seasonal allergies, the simple joy of rolling and walking in the grass can agitate their body systems, followed by an allergic response.

Like clockwork each year; springtime also brings out all the biting bugs. With these creatures about, we have to be aware of bee and wasp stings, fly and spider bites, and of course any type of allergy that may occur from stings and bites. Biting midges (very annoying little gnats) can be a nightmare. The dog will get an allergic response to the actual midge bite and from there, it’s a domino effect of itching, scratching and even obsessive biting of the itchy area, followed by hair loss and damaged skin tissue that resembles elephant skin. Hot spots can also bring similar results.

Helping Allergy Symptoms Naturally

There are many different options available to help those who suffer from seasonal allergies and who are in need of some immune system support. For fast relief of acute allergic reactions, I like to create an allergy relief care kit. My kit is an insulated lunch carrier, but you could use a toolbox or plastic container. My container is labeled as are the contents. It also includes a list of emergency numbers and information: veterinarian, animal poison control and my contact phone numbers.

My Allergy Care Kit includes the following items:
•Witch hazel (skin wipes, bug bites/stings, rashes)
•Dr Bronner’s Liquid Baby Soap
•Saline eye wash (for itchy allergy eyes)lavender oil
•Aloe vera gel
•Essential oils: eucalyptus (Eucalyptus radiata), lavender (Lavandula angustifolia), helichrysum (Helichrysum italicum)
•Bach Rescue Remedy
•Herbal tinctures of calendula and yarrow root
•Dry green clay in a jar or plastic baggie
•Epsom Salts in a jar or plastic baggie
•Ichthammol salve or ointment
•Calamine lotion (clear or pink)
•Tweezers (for removing bee stingers/ticks)
•Instant ice pack, or ice pack holder with access to ice cubes
•Bottle of distilled water
•Clean cotton wash cloths
•Organic cotton wipes

You might also consider keeping a few hydrosols on hand in the fridge: (lavender, witch hazel and helichrysum), as well as ice packs and ice cubes.

Gentle Aromatherapy Tips for Allergies

Hydrosols are a gentle way to incorporate aromatherapy for use with your animal friends. Hydrosols have similar properties to essential oils but are much less concentrated. Hydrosols offer an alternative to the more potent aromas of essential oils; for those who suffer with seasonal allergies and who may become hypersensitive to smells in general, especially during an allergy attack, hydrosols are a very useful aromatic tool to keep on hand. You can also make hydrosol ice cubes to apply to the skin to help decrease inflammation, or soothe a bug bite or rash welts. The recipe blends below are for use with dogs and horses. Avoid use with cats. Blends are for topical use only. If irritation occurs, discontinue their use. Do not get in or near eyes, ears or nose.

Water…the Great Healer

Make sure that your animal always has access to fresh clean water for internal consumption; you can also use water topically to help cleanse the outer body and give some relief from allergens.

Bath time (oh boy!)

Dogs who suffer from allergies often feel such relief after a bath. Allergens and pollens are washed away, leaving their skin and coat clean and less greasy from all the scratching. They’ll be thanking you for bath time! Bathing is a must once a week during seasonal allergy time. Some animals may require additional bathing during high pollen count times. Depending on your dog’s situation, try one of the soothing bath recipes below.

Foot bath

This is great for dogs who suffer from red, itchy, irritated paws due to grass pollens). Set up a mini plastic tub and jug of clean water near the door where your pets come in and out from the outdoors. Immerse your dog’s paws in the water to wash off any dirt, pollens and particles that can work their way up in between the paw pads and toes. Dry with a clean cotton cloth.

Dry Bath

In between bath times, use a wet cotton cloth to wipe off pollens from your animal friend’s coat, skin, paws and facial areas. I keep a set of cotton washcloths for each animal and wash those separately in a natural non-scented laundry detergent and dry in the dryer (avoid air drying the cloths outside due to pollens, or use an indoor wash rack to air dry). Having one face washcloth per dog is a wonderful way to remove pollens from their facial and itchy skin areas.

Natural Allergy Health Tips

A healthy diet is one of the best places to start in order to maintain and strengthen the immune system. A diet of natural and whole foods can go a long way in preventing some seasonal allergy responses. Adding some fresh veggies and fruits, such as apples which contain Quercetin (a bioflavonoid also known as the “anti allergy supplement” which offers natural antihistamine properties) can also be useful for allergy symptoms.

Soothing Bath Recipes

dog in bath with duck

Bath Time Blend

To create a soothing wash for use with your animal friends:

Dilute hydrosols with distilled water and mix with a non-scented liquid soap (such as Dr. Bronner’s baby soap brand).

In an aroma-safe jar or bottle, mix the following ingredients together:
•Lavender Hydrosol: 1/4 cup
•Distilled Water: 1 cup
•Liquid Soap: approximately 1 capful

Stir gently to mix all the liquids together.

Saturate the animal’s coat and skin with warm water, apply the above mixture to the animal’s coat and skin with gentle massage, and rinse with warm water. Follow with an apple cider vinegar/water rinse (see next recipe) if the skin is greasy.

Apple Cider Vinegar Tea Body Rinse

This body rinse can be useful to restore skin pH, soothe itchy skin, calm rashes and welts, and has some added benefits for keeping biting flies, fleas and gnats at bay.

After bathing, apply a warm water/apple cider vinegar rinse to your animal friend’s coat/skin. Rinse well or allow the apple cider vinegar mix to air dry for the added benefit of bug relief.

Mix the following ingredients together in an aroma-safe bottle/jar with cap and shake well before use:
•Apple Cider Vinegar: 1/2 cup
•Brewed Green Tea (cooled): 1/2 cup
•Distilled Water: 1 cup

Apply to clean skin and coat, massage, rinse, pat dry.

This blend mixture can also be pre-made and kept in a glass jar in the refrigerator (for approximately one or two weeks – discard if moldy), and used for spot treatments for bug bites and stings.

Bug Bite Relief

The following items can be placed in your natural allergy relief kit and used for bug bites and stings:

Witch Hazel (soothes, cools and cleanses).

Mix 1 drop of helichrysum and 1 drop of lavender essential oils with one teaspoon of aloe vera gel and 1/2 teaspoon of green clay. Mix with enough witch hazel to create a topical paste to apply to bee and wasp sting welts. If you don’t have any natural clay on hand, opt for calamine lotion (pink calamine works better for bug bites).

Ichthammol salve or ointment This is useful to draw out toxins, stingers, splinters and foreign materials from the skin, paw or hoof area.

And don’t forget about a simple ice pack to help with swelling and inflammation


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Itchy Dog? It Might Be A Yeast Infection

Does your dog have itchy skin? Recurrent hot spots or gunky ears? Does she lick and chew at her feet?

This doesn’t necessarily mean she has allergies …

Yeast: The Allergy Imitator

Not all skin issues are caused by allergies and in many cases, the cause of your dog’s itchy skin can be found in her gut.

Yeast is a form of fungus and is found in all dogs (and people) as a normal part of their flora. Yeast lives on your dog’s skin and inside her gut, where it normally lives with other healthy flora, as part of the balanced immune system. But when the immune system is stressed, yeast can begin to over-populate the gut. You dog’s skin is the largest organ in her body, and when yeast populations grow out of control in the gut, the body will attempt to rid itself of this fungus and this is when you will start to see the effects in your pet.

This is called a yeast infection.

How To Tell The Difference Between Yeast Infections And Allergies

There are a few telltale signs that will help you figure out where your dog’s problems are coming from. Here is a list of symptoms that are typical of yeast infections:

Chewing or licking the feet, and dark rusty-red hair between the toes. The hair is often red or rusty-colored because of the yeast, not because of the licking.
Scratching the ears, or head shaking. Ear mites also cause intense itching in the ears. Your vet should be able to tell the difference. Make sure he or she actually tests for mites, bacteria and fungus before prescribing meds.
Cyclic manifestation of symptoms (appearing in the spring and “going away” in the fall), which is often confused with “grass allergies” and other spring and summer symptoms.
Hair loss on the tail and upper back.
Speckles (like tiny black dots) on the underbelly or grayish or rust-coloration around the genitals. Regular grooming should reveal this early indicator of yeast.
A foul, funky smell and greasy hair (seborrhea), often accompanied by heavy dandruff. This is an active fungal infection of the hair follicles.
Any black skin, especially if associated with hair loss.


The longer your dog’s yeast infection goes untreated, the harder it will be to treat, so it’s important to look for these early signs.

Treating Your Dog’s Yeast Infection

Since yeast infections start in the gut, one of the first steps in treating yeast is to look at your dog’s diet.

In order to grow, yeast needs to eat. And its food of choice is sugar.

While you’re dog might not be eating candy and drinking soda, she’s likely still feeding the yeast in her gut if her food contains any type of starch or carbohydrate.

Carbohydrates (found in corn, potatoes, rice, peas, sweet potatoes, oats and other starchy foods), are complex chains made up of sugars. When they’re eaten by your dog, her body converts them into sugars and this feeds her yeast.

Try this experiment at home. Take a slice of bread, which is made of carbohydrates), bite off a piece and hold it in your mouth for a half a minute. You’ll notice that it starts to taste sweet. That’s because the amylase in your saliva is breaking that starch down into sugar. The same thing happens in your dog’s gut and that sugar feeds her yeast.

In the wild, the foods that your dog’s ancestors ate (and the foods that our ancestors ate), contained about 4% starch.

Most commercial pet foods have ten times that amount! Even the grain-free foods (which are usually full of potatoes or sweet potatoes).

The solution is to feed your dog a food low in starches. Here is the diet we recommend to keep yeast at bay.

Supporting The Gut

There are other things you can do to help prevent or treat yeast infections in your dog, and once again, these involve the gut.

First, limit antibiotic use. Antibiotics will destroy the balance in the gut and allow yeast to bloom.

Second, avoid toxins that will stress the immune system. This includes any unnecessary vaccines, drugs and chemicals. These all interfere with your dog’s ability to keep her intestinal flora in balance.

Focus on building good health and supporting your dog’s immune system.

Here are two additions to your dog’s diet to help boost his immune system:


Astragalus supports the liver and helps it to its job: ridding the body of toxins. Herbalist Greg Tilford recommends up to 10 drops extract per 10 pounds of body weight, up to twice daily.
Milk Thistle Seed will prevent and repair damage to the liver and kidneys. Give your dog a quarter teaspoon per 20 pounds of body weight. Milk thistle shouldn’t be used as a daily supplement, but only when the liver will be stressed. Think about using milk thistle if your dog is vaccinated, on heartworm meds or dewormers, flea or tick meds or sprays, drugs, has recently had surgery or when your dog is under stress (kenneling or a change in home). Even if your dog isn’t exposed to these toxins, there are pesticides and heavy metals in the environment, so a regular detox with milk thistle is a good idea.


Fighting Yeast On The Surface

Apple cider vinegar is a great solution for yeast, especially for dogs who love the water (because yeast loves water and moist, damp skin).

Fill a squeeze bottle (the kind with a long pointy end like ketchup bottles at a diner) with Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar. Stick it in your dog’s fur and squeeze. Massage it around and on the belly too.

This will help restore your dog’s healthy pH levels and discourage yeast.

Then, once a week, or more if needed, massage yeasty areas with this coconut oil mixture:

Let extra virgin coconut oil melt in a small glass bottle – about 8 ounces of it. Add 10 drops of lavender oil and 2 drops of lemon essential oil. Shake to mix and massage it into your dog’s skin.

This coconut oil mix will last several months. Store it in a dark place. This recipe is from Rita Hogan of Farm Dog Naturals (FarmDogNaturals.com).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nature's Benadryl: Quercetin - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Today we’re going to talk about allergies. You know – itchy skin, red and watery eyes, sneezing, runny nose. Allergies are a pain, and not just for us humans.

When I first got my German Shepherd, she had beautiful fluffy puppy fur, big wet nose, intense red eyes. Wait… what? Red eyes?! Yes, her eyes were red. Not because she was born that way, but because she was allergic to just about everything in her environment. Turns out my poor pup, born on a bed of hay, was allergic to not only grass, but an array of foods and microorganisms
floating through the air.

Little did I know a natural solution existed in the peel of many fruits and vegetables: a mighty flavonoid called Quercetin. Although herbs and botanicals have been used for medicinal purposes in many countries for thousands of years, flavonoids were not discovered until the 1930s. Flavonoids are a plant-based compound with powerful antioxidant properties. What do antioxidants have to do with allergies? Well this mighty flavonoid presents not only anti-inflammatory but anti-histamine characteristics too!

Allergens

An allergy is an abnormal response of the immune system. The body reacts to a usually harmless substance in the environment called an “allergen”. The immune system begins to identify certain everyday substances as dangerous. Allergens can be problematic when inhaled, ingested, or when it comes into contact with a dog’s skin.

As your dog’s body tries to get rid of the allergen, a variety of skin, digestive, and respiratory issues may surface. These include (but aren’t limited to) paw licking/chewing, ear infections, watery eyes, itchy skin, and a lot of scratching.

Remove the Itch!

One of the best ways to address allergies is to remove the allergen. Similarly to us humans, the less exposure to something the body doesn’t like, the less reactive we are to it. The more often your pet is exposed to an allergen they are sensitive to, the more intense and long-lasting their allergic response becomes.

There are two types of allergies: food and environmental. Your dog may have a food allergy which often shows up as itchiness, difficulty breathing, and/or gastrointestinal issues (upset stomach resulting in vomiting, diarrhea, and/or gas). Common food allergens include wheat, soy and corn.

The problem could also be an abundance of yeast. Too often, dogs are diagnosed with allergies when they are actually suffering from a systemic yeast infection which lives in the gut, which is, interestingly, where 70% of the immune system also resides.

A few common environmental allergens can include: tree, grass and weed pollens, mold spores, dust/dust mites, cleaning products, insect bites, and insect control products. Also, just like us, our pets can have allergic reactions to prescription drugs. To minimize environmental allergens, keep things clean and make sure to use natural and environmentally friendly products and cleaners in and around your home. Limit the amount of time your pet spends outside when pollen counts are high.

The Big Player – Histamine

During an allergy attack, the immune system produces antibodies to a specific allergen. These antibodies then cause certain cells in the body to release chemicals into the bloodstream. One of these chemicals is “histamine”. It’s one of the biggest players in the allergic response, causing much of the inflammation, redness and irritation we and our pets experience. Once the body goes through this process, being exposed to the same allergen again will result in this antibody response, hence the allergic reaction.

A quick safety note: Sometimes, a serious reaction called anaphylaxis can occur. This is essentially a whole body response to an allergen and can be life threatening, therefore requiring immediate medical attention. All the symptoms of a “normal” allergic reaction are exaggerated and your pet may even lose consciousness. Go to the vet immediately!

Nature’s Benadryl

So let’s put what we know together. Quercetin is a flavonoid (also called a bioflavonoid) that has anti-oxidant, anti-histamine and anti-inflammatory properties. During an allergic reaction the body releases histamine. Histamine contributes to inflammation, redness and irritation. Research has shown that Quercetin can “turn off” histamine production and suppress, or at least moderate, inflammation. For this reason, many have coined it “Nature’s Benadryl”.

Furthermore, Quercetin helps suppress cellular activity associated with inflammation. This means less itching! It also inhibits the production of specific inflammatory molecules. This is exciting because Quercetin is actually helpful in treating asthma and respiratory issues involving inflammation. Bronchial tubes in the lungs become restricted during an asthma attack (bronchoconstriction). Medical studies show that Quercetin can actually minimize the amount of constriction!

And There’s More!

Quercetin has an anti-cancer effect! 

Flavonoids in fruits and vegetables are important in cancer prevention. According to the University of Maryland Medical Centre, Quercetin and flavonoids have been shown to limit cancer cell growth in breast, colon, prostate, ovarian, endometrial and lung tumors.

Further to this point, our environment is becoming more and more toxic. Our pets are susceptible to toxins in the environment and in their food. This outpouring of toxins causes inflammation. If the body is overweight and storing fat, this also causes inflammation. And to make matters worse, a lot of those nasty toxins are stored in fat cells. Cancer thrives off low-grade inflammation. Quercetin to the rescue!

Dr Demian Dressler, a renowned vet AKA The Cancer Doctor, adds that there are enzymes that are targeted during low dose chemotherapy treatment (metronomic chemotherapy) with the use of anti-inflammatory drugs. Blood flow to cancer cells is reduced which helps inhibit cancer growth. Quercetin can partially block the very same enzymes! Given our pets ingest Quercetin, Dr. Dressler advises using it for tumors in the digestive system where they can receive the highest dosage of a tablet. We will discuss more on supplement dosages shortly. But first, a few more key points about the benefits of Quercetin.

Studies have linked Quercetin to supporting bone health, weight reduction, addressing heart disease and overall performance. Test tube studies have even shown evidence that Quercetin may protect against the damage caused by bad cholesterol (LDL) and reduce blood pressure (hypertension). Really, you and your four-legged friends can’t go wrong with this mighty flavonoid!

Supplement safely

Quercetin can be found in many fruit and vegetables, particularly citrus fruits, apples, grapes, dark cherries, dark berries, onions, and parsley. It also occurs naturally in some teas and red wine. An important note: Onions and grapes may cause TOXIC reactions in pets, therefore do not feed them to your furry friends.

Quercetin supplements are available in pill and capsule form. They are often packaged with “Bromelain” which increases the bioavailability of Quercetin, meaning you get more bang for your buck when combined. Bromelain is an enzyme that also helps inhibit histamine. Together, Bromelain and Quercetin suppress a compound in the body associated with some types of pain and inflammation. Suppressing it can help decrease pain and inflammation that occurs with irritated mucous membranes and body parts.

The dosage for Quercetin supplements is often provided for humans weighing approximately 125 pounds and is around 1000mg. Here’s how to convert the dosage for your pet:

Take the weight of your pet and multiply it by 1000mg, then divide it by 125 to get the milligram dosage your pet needs.

Let’s take my 70-pound Shepherd as an example: (70lb x 1,000mg= 70,000 then divide by 125 = 560mg).

The recommended dosage is 560mg all day. Rounding that to the closest whole number, the dosage for my girl is 500mg per day (best if split in half, meaning one 250mg dosages twice a day).

Research shows that Quercetin supplementation is generally safe for cats and dogs. Some potential side effects that have been observed in humans include upset stomach and headaches. Very high dosages of Quercetin may be damaging to the kidneys. Experts advise against taking it when one has kidney disease. There is not much known about Quercetin during pregnancy and lactation, therefore it is also advisable not to give it to your pet during these times.

Like many supplements, Quercetin isn’t meant to be taken on a long-term basis. Give your pet periodic breaks from the supplement, using only as needed. If your pet does have a preexisting condition, is currently on medication, has a planned surgery, or is pregnant, it’s advisable that you talk to your vet before feeding.

Stop the itch with nature’s Benadryl: Quercetin!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Essential oils have been used for health and well being for centuries. In fact, well preserved oils have been found in Egyptian tombs. There are also 188 references to essential oils in the Bible! Essential oils are volatile liquids that are distilled from parts of plants. They aren’t to be confused with essential fatty acids.

The best oils have been distilled at low temperatures and low pressure. The oils are so concentrated that it may take thousands of pounds of plant material to produce just 16 ounces of quality oil. Pure oils aren’t made in a lab however and don’t have any added chemical constituents.

The natural chemical composition of an oil can have an emotional as well as a medicinal impact. Many oils contain hydrocarbons called terpenes which can aid in kidney and liver detoxification. Others contain high levels of caryophyllene, which is an anti-inflammatory constituent. These components make many essential oils a great choice for allergy symptoms.

Five Essential Oils For Your Dog’s Allergies



Lavender

Lavender is a great analgesic, anti-fungal, antihistamine, anti-inflammatory and antiseptic. It can be used topically or in a diffuser. Note that while lavender is very useful, it contains no antioxidant compounds and can oxidize when it’s stored. These oxidized alcohols can cause allergic responses, so be sure your oil is high quality and hasn’t been sitting in your cupboard.

Roman Chamomile

This oil has anti-inflammatory, anti-infectious and anti-parasitic properties. It can be used topically or orally.

Elemi

Elemi is anti-infectious, antiseptic and works as a sedative. It can be applied topically, orally or it can be diffused.

Myrrh

This oil is anti-infectious, anti-inflammatory, antiseptic and also has astringent properties. It can be applied topically.

Peppermint

Peppermint is anti-inflammatory, antiseptic and analgesic. It can be used topically or orally.

Mountain Savory, Oregano and Clove

These oils can be added for immune support, an important component of allergy prevention and treatment. They can be applied topically, given orally or placed in a diffuser.


Cautions

While oils are useful and generally safe, they are powerful and can cause a wide variety of adverse effects. The largest problem with essential oils is that they may contain contaminates that make more serious issues arise. For this reason, you should only use therapeutic grade oils from reputable companies and verify the quality of oils before using them.

Animals have an acute of smell, so in most cases it is best to use oils that are diluted and always provide an escape route. Watch your dog carefully for signs that he isn’t tolerating the oil, and remove it if he doesn’t seem to like it. Cats are particularly at risk for oil reactions and in most cases we use oils very sparingly on cats. One drop of essential oil diluted in 50 drops of a pure dilutional oil such as grape seed oil is usually enough.

To reduce the chances of sensitivity and organ toxicity, don’t use the oil for more than two weeks and then provide a rest period. Oils can be used for longer periods, but it’s best to consult with somebody trained in their use before considering this.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I vacuum the mattress, and spray with insecticide, but I think mattresses and duvets are the worst things for harboring dust mites. It is definitely easier to wash dog beds lol.


Eeeek! Now I'm getting freaked out thinking about these things in my bed, lol.

Huly, thank you SO much for linking all those wonderful articles on allergies and yeast! Even though Gemma's fungal infection tests came back negative, I do think she over-produces yeast and I have to give her baths weekly or bi-weekly because she gets greasy and smelly fast. The Acana she's always eaten for breakfast has potato in it, and perhaps that has been worsening her yeast production all this time.  She won't be staying on Acana after I'm done trialing her old foods. We have Ziwipeak and also Orijen freeze dried raw available locally, so we'll be giving those a go.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP at all just giving you ideas. Remember not every test is 100% accurate or it could be a different type then they tested for etc so always keep your thoughts open. 

So we have a Gemma update how are you Caitlin?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Huly said:


> NP at all just giving you ideas. Remember not every test is 100% accurate or it could be a different type then they tested for etc so always keep your thoughts open.
> 
> So we have a Gemma update how are you Caitlin?


I'm doing alright. Having a little bit of a rough time here in Sweden lately but things will get better. Hopefully some of my family will be coming out for a visit this summer, if they can get the time off from their jobs. None of them have visited Sweden yet so I'm really excited for them to see the country and meet Gemma. :hello1:

How about you and your pack?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor Gemma has had a rough go of it. I'm glad she seems to have reached a more calm stage. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Poor girl. Doug has had a rough year with his allergies too, especially now with the pollen in the air. 

Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I'm doing alright. Having a little bit of a rough time here in Sweden lately but things will get better. Hopefully some of my family will be coming out for a visit this summer, if they can get the time off from their jobs. None of them have visited Sweden yet so I'm really excited for them to see the country and meet Gemma. :hello1:
> 
> How about you and your pack?


Hopefully they can make it out! That sounds like fun! Are you still liking Sweden? 

We are doing ok. Rough start to the new year as we lost our Sadie Girl. She was 17 but still it sucked! Otherwise my crazy crew drives me crazy on a daily basis! 

One thing I just went through over the last few months to keep you thinking about allergy issues is my health issue Huly. He broke out with a crazy scabby rash around his rear legs, tail, low back etc. My vet said it looked like a flea allergy but Huly has never had a flea on him and it was mid winter here. After lots of blood work, scratching our heads, using a holistic cream etc we were at our wits end! 
(This cream did give him relief)

Amazon.com: Boiron Calendula Cream, 2.5 oz: Health & Personal Care 

I ran out of Huly's liquid mushroom. His back started to clear up so we decided to try him on a powder mushroom to see if it was the mushroom or glycerin. Guess what Huly is the first cat at our vet to be allergic to GLYCERIN! It took my vet, me, and our nutrition specialist 3 months to figure it out so don't give up.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Poor Gemma has had a rough go of it. I'm glad she seems to have reached a more calm stage. I hope she continues to improve.


Thanks, Jayda. I hope we can find things to make her more comfortable. I feel so bad when I see her itching nonstop. I can only imagine how it feels.



Moonfall said:


> Poor girl. Doug has had a rough year with his allergies too, especially now with the pollen in the air.
> 
> Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


Aw, poor Doug. Has anything been working for you to improve his symptoms?



Huly said:


> Hopefully they can make it out! That sounds like fun! Are you still liking Sweden?
> 
> We are doing ok. Rough start to the new year as we lost our Sadie Girl. She was 17 but still it sucked! Otherwise my crazy crew drives me crazy on a daily basis!
> 
> ...


Oh my god. My deepest condolences, Christie.  You gave Sadie a beautiful, long life. Rest peacefully, sweet angel. 

Huly's back rash sounds similar to the issues Gemma was having. She had dry, scabby patches on her lower back making her fur fall out. Coincidentally, the new shampoo I tried this winter has glycerin in it, while her other shampoo doesn't. I haven't used it on her since all this allergy testing and all of those symptoms are gone now. The new shampoo was one of the possible culprits, but the vet said it looked most like a food allergy. She's still itchy, though, and she gets hot spots on her chest and tummy. But the scabs and fur loss on her back are completely gone.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could be a possible connection! Huly only had one change on his food allergy report and the was a corn allergy. Well he doesn't eat corn cut I was using a corn based litter so I went to clay still didn't improve until we found the glycerin though. 

Have you changed any household cleaners? Esp floor cleaners, detergents, have they sprayed for bugs or anything outside? Being tummy I wonder if it is something she could be laying on?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Huly said:


> Could be a possible connection! Huly only had one change on his food allergy report and the was a corn allergy. Well he doesn't eat corn cut I was using a corn based litter so I went to clay still didn't improve until we found the glycerin though.
> 
> Have you changed any household cleaners? Esp floor cleaners, detergents, have they sprayed for bugs or anything outside? Being tummy I wonder if it is something she could be laying on?


Haven't changed anything like that since we got her. We use an unscented detergent for laundry and I use a natural citrus scented mopping soap for the floors. I could try changing our detergent to something more gentle and see if anything changes, though the flare ups are very off and on. But it is suspicious that almost all the itching occurs on her chest and tummy.

We're going to be switching her over to a premade raw food I found here very soon. I posted about it in the premade raw section. I'm hoping eliminating starches from her diet might help.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Oatmeal shampoos help a lot. I do it whenever I see his skin getting really bad and it soothes, helps with the flaking and itching too. 

I have kept light shirts on him a lot too, in case it is a grass allergy, so when he walks on it or lays in it he doesn't get as much exposure to the allergens.

He is one that flakes and itches and his skin has turned black also. When I see a ton of flaking he gets an oatmeal bath. Usually that does the trick- it decreases the flaking a bit so he isn't so miserable.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good idea on going raw


----------

